# Detroit Squats



## matty massacre (May 13, 2011)

headed to the D today. any kids there right now? any suggestions on straight places to squat without having to fight a bunch of crackheads and homebums? my girl and my dog need a safe squat for a day or two till we can do some house hunting of our own. theres a cool castle/apartment building thats so sweet. i know theres mad spots, but any suggestions as to where a good first night spot is would be totally awesome. thanks. 
i already know about trumbullplex and the idle kids house in hamtramk. trumbullplex kids are cool but they really arent tryna have every crusty squatter sleepin in their back yard. been there, done that.


----------



## blackmatter (May 14, 2011)

Last I heard idle kids shutdown. dude who ran it killed himself. i think your thinking of the radner house where all thos crust kids stayed, I dont know if its still around but that was in hamtramk. im pretty sure idle kids was the zine record store in the cass corridor. I dont know but my friend used to chill with the radner kids and pretty much all those folks were gettin into dope, not surprising in a depressing city like detroit. and who ask around about cochran manor and fag city im not sure if there still around but those were legit squat houses back in the early 2000s


----------



## matty massacre (May 14, 2011)

I'm sure we'll run into some kids. Where's those other spots you mentioned? You know cross streets?


----------

